# Patrick Picks Attorney To Be District Court Judge



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Noonan Nominated To Position_

*BOSTON -- *Gov. Deval Patrick has nominated a veteran Worcester attorney to be a judge at the Leominster District Court.

Mark Noonan is a graduate of UMass-Boston and Suffolk University Law School.

In a statement Tuesday, Patrick said "Noonan's depth of experience will be a great asset to the Leominster District Court." He also said it would "ensure the fair and compassionate administration of justice."
The 47-year-old Noonan is a longtime resident of Worcester and member of the city's bar. He has worked in the Worcester District attorney's office and served in private civil and criminal defense practice.

Noonan is slated to fill the vacancy by the retirement of Judge Edward J. Reynolds.

http://www.thebostonchannel.com/news/16558699/detail.html


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

kwflatbed said:


> _Noonan Nominated To Position_
> 
> *BOSTON -- *Patrick said "Noonan's depth of experience will be a great asset to the Leominster District Court." He also said it would "ensure the fair and compassionate administration of justice."


In other words, CWOFs, NGs and NRs will be dished out like there is no tomorrow.


----------

